# PGR and Fertilizer



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

My normal fert schedule is .5lb/k 33-0-0 bi-monthly may 1 - aug 1. I'm ready to jump on the PGR bandwagon this weekend. How would you coordinate this with N application. Seems kind crazy to apply N for growth and PGR to restrict but does the combination help it grow low?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What are your goals with PGR? Less mowing? I would reduce your N.


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Mowing every 4 days now. Not too bad. Was thinking pgr might serve couple of purposes. Mainly healthier low growing turf. If it equates to less mowing then all good. Every 4 days doesn't hurt me


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

What HOC are you maintaining? In my experience, if you are maintaining a lower HOC, every 4 days is a stretch even with PGR.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Also- I still apply 1 lb N/1k every month, even with using the PGR.


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Currently holding .75 pretty easy. Hoping to go lower next year.


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Looks like we about the same on N?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

PGR will slow down your grow. It stops producing a chemical that is needed for grow. This concentrates the available clorophyll, thus makes the lead blades greener. The available nitrogen is then used to grow more roots. Research shows that it reduces the nitrogen and water needs (~20% less). The biggest reason I use it is to mow less frequently.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

g-man said:


> PGR will slow down your grow. It stops producing a chemical that is needed for grow. This concentrates the available clorophyll, thus makes the lead blades greener. The available nitrogen is then used to grow more roots. Research shows that it reduces the nitrogen and water needs (~20% less). The biggest reason I use it is to mow less frequently.


I'm considering it - still have some more research and videos to watch, but on St Aug cut at 4" (typically cut 3.5" during spring and fall, and don't mind going to 3.5" year round) I'm more interested in the lateral/root growth from a PGR. I cut twice a week, doesn't bother me, #enjoythemow on a small lawn so I look forward to it, I know a PGR would probably limit me to about 5 times a month (pending weather). Which is fine.

Would it be wise to apply in August/September or consider using next year?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If it is growing, you could use it. Check the label for St Aug. To make sure it works.


----------

